# Mac or PC



## bulldoglover (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone uses, I myself have a Mac desk top and a pc lap top. Love the mac but sometimes it is a pain when everyone has pc's.  So anyone other that me use a Mac?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 2, 2009)

i got this macbook for xmas. i still have zero idea on how to run the f'n thing. i havent been able to post a pic here since i got off my old laptop. the only good thing is that no virus's from looking at the internet pron!!

any suggestions?


----------



## bulldoglover (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm kinda in the same boat. We got our macs a few months ago and still figuring the things out. Hardest part is doing work on it and emailing it to someone just to find out that they can't open it because it was written in the numbers program (or one of the other mac programs).


----------



## chipperscompany (Jun 2, 2009)

I love my Mac. Mac's are so much easier to use than a PC. I have a Macbook Pro and have e-mailed several files to PC users and haven't had a problem with them. Only one time when I was just getting used to sending files in my Mac, I had to change the format on it because PC users wouldn't see it.


----------



## bulldoglover (Jun 2, 2009)

chipperscompany said:


> I love my Mac. Mac's are so much easier to use than a PC. I have a Macbook Pro and have e-mailed several files to PC users and haven't had a problem with them. Only one time when I was just getting used to sending files in my Mac, I had to change the format on it because PC users wouldn't see it.



Ya I have no issues with straight up emails, its the attachments i have issues with. I just need to spend more time figuring it out.


----------



## chipperscompany (Jun 2, 2009)

What kind of files do you attach? Like word, Excel, power point?


----------



## bulldoglover (Jun 2, 2009)

The attachment is usually from the program named "Numbers". It's the Mac version of Excel. Its what I have my quote form in. So the problem is when I try to email that to someone with a PC they can't open it. I'm sure there is an easy fix. I could also get the crossover program, but that cost money and i hate to part with my money. Other than that, I love it. I have the one with the HUGE screen so I can have two full documents open at once and there is plenty of room.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 2, 2009)

After 25 years of pc's got this Mac Pro Book 17 and haven't looked back, I love the thing. Mac OS X for Dummies is a good book to start with in transitioning from a pc to a mac, it was money well spent for me in the beginning.


----------



## ATH (Jun 3, 2009)

bulldoglover said:


> The attachment is usually from the program named "Numbers". It's the Mac version of Excel. Its what I have my quote form in. So the problem is when I try to email that to someone with a PC they can't open it. I'm sure there is an easy fix.


Aren't Macs supposed to be able to use MS Office applications?

I can think of a couple of options that may work (though I am a PC fan...Mac markets better, but I haven't heard one true crack on PCs from Mac):

Do you need to pass along a document they can work in? If not, there are several free pdf converting programs. I assume they work on Mac? You can create the document in Numbers, then covert it to pdf and send it.

How about Open Office? I think there is a version that will work in Mac OS Open Office Aqua. This is free software and you can save files that are workable by the rest of the world using MS Office.


----------



## Kunes (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a PC Laptop with windows Vista So So OS system noting special lots of errors. 

My next computer will be a mac.

And yes you can run PC apps on Macs and Mac apps on PC's. at school we use macbook laptops and Mac mini desktop computers and you don't even know they are macs, they startup just like PC's


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jun 4, 2009)

*PC to Mac file conversion.*

MacLinkPlus Deluxe makes converting files from PC to Mac (or Mac to PC) very easy. I have used it for years. The only files I haven't been able to open on my Mac are files that have been corrupted.

http://www.dataviz.com/products/maclinkplus/


----------



## bulldoglover (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for the info, I'll have to check that out.


----------

